
NoFap Founder Is Suing a Neuroscientist Who Thinks Masturbating Is Fine - lohfu
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ywa97m/nofap-founder-suing-a-neuroscientist-no-nut-november
======
ghego1
Why some people are so obsessed with what other people do with literally their
genitals, alone by themselves, is something I will never understand.

------
gorgoiler
I think I’m getting old: seeing this topic move into acceptable (albeit
online) discourse so much makes me feel quite uncomfortable.

~~~
ThePowerOfFuet
I think it has less to do with age and more to do with a prudish/religious
upbringing/ethos.

